

Django hosting roundup: who wins? - shykes
http://kencochrane.net/blog/2011/06/django-hosting-roundup-who-wins/

======
Lazare
It might be worth noting that this is a roundup focusing very specifically on
a subset of PaaS offerings. No Google App Engine, no Amazon EC2, and only a
passing reference to Webfaction. :)

~~~
KenCochrane
Google app engine is listed in the comparison chart (scroll to the right if
your screen is too narrow). Amazon EC2 isn't a PaaS it is an IaaS and that is
why it isn't covered in the roundup.

------
rizumu
Large lists like this should be taken with a grain of salt, especially in such
a rapidly evolving space. The date of the original post June 6, 2011 and the
fact that there were no updates until 6 months later is a red flag that the
author is not detailed about keeping it accurate or up-to-date.

There are probably plenty other inaccuracies by now, and other metrics worth
taking into account when choosing between providers.

~~~
KenCochrane
I actually keep it up to date, if you look at the top of the page I have a
list of updates and when they were made. Everything is up to date. When
something changes, I make sure to go back and update the chart. Sometimes
things don't change for a while and hence the long pause in between updates.

------
tadfisher
Apparently, nobody! Thanks for the insightful title!

~~~
kennu
Heroku seems to be the only one with a "yes" in every feature checkbox.

~~~
KenCochrane
You are correct, if you include addon's. If you don't include addons it is
tied with dotCloud.

